# 1 year old with severe valgus



## LorrieC (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been noticing that my dog's front paws are turning outward. I did some research online and decided to go to the vet today. Cooper will be 1 on New Years Day and the vet said he had severe valgus more so on the left. She told me I should take him to an orthopedic surgeon. I am really torn as he is not in any distress right now and I have no idea how long until he will be. Is it worth going through an operation? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, I have never heard of Valgus... hopefully some of the "experts" will chime in to give you some advice!!
oh and Welcome to the forum!! :welcome:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Laurie:

Are you talking about "Eastie/Westie" [also spelled with a "y"] feet? Do the feet turn out? Can you post a photo showing this? It is easier to see if a long-coated dog is soaped so the hair is slicked down to the legs.

If this is what you are Cooper's valgus diagnosis is referring to, I found an earlier thread here that may be informative. The link starts at page 2 of the thread, but you may want to start at the original post to get the context.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13025&highlight=westie&page=2

A reply by Tom King was particularly helpful to me when I was researching about CD [Chondrodiplasia].

"We've produced close to 200 puppies that have been raised on puppy food and never had a single one with leg deformity. It's not a nutritional issue, unless possibly a lack of. The 8 week evaluation comparison is correct.

Feet turning out is definately a conformational issue that can be from a number of different things including, and most likely, genetics. It doesn't mean that the dog has CD, which has been found to come from the FGF4 genes for short legs-parents have to carry and the affected has to get an extra copy back in the wrong location. Location was found in TAMU study, and gene later identified in completely unrelated study.

Short legs are floor to elbow less than elbow to top of withers, and often chest below elbow ("low on leg"). There are a lot of short legs in the breed. One version of the standard even called for short legs while at the same time somewhere in the same standard calling for equal proportions??????

You need to take soaped pictures to see the legs-plaster the hair down with soap and take front and side pictures without posing the dog.

Feet turning out can be something as simple as a narrow, heart shaped ribcage, but of course can be also possibly be CD. Also it might just mean that the feet turn out like some people.
__________________
Breeders of 6 healthy generations with 19 owner handled Championships
www.starbornhavanese.com 
________________________________________
Last edited by Tom King; 11-24-2010 at 06:31 PM. "

Please keep us posted about Cooper.


----------

